# Interesting Perspective



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Regardless of where you stand on the issue of the U.S. involvement in Iraq, here's a sobering statistic:

There has been a monthly average of 160,000 troops in the Iraq theatre of operations during the last 22 months, and a total of 2,112 deaths. That gives a firearm death rate of 60 per 100,000 soldiers.

The firearm death rate in Washington D.C. is 80.6 per 100,000 persons for the same period.

That means that you are about 25% more likely to be shot and killed in the U.S. Capital than you are in Iraq.

Conclusion: Its' simply too dangerous for us to remain there indefinitely.

The U.S. should pull out of Washington DC.

Just a thought...

Reverie


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You got to love statistics.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

He right, we live just south of DC and I dont go their. If I do its during the day and dont leave the mall aera. I worked on an ambulance up thier a few years back and its not a safe place. Very sad..


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

It is also funny how the rate is so high since it is illegal to own/have a gun in DC.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

We have a metro town of 8,000 just northeast of downtown Atlanta that requires all home owners to own a gun.
The town police dept. went from 11 officers down to 3 due to the crime reduction.

How many gun control folks are there there willing to put a sign in there front yard stating "This is a Gun Free home"?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Statistics can be formed to fit by a capable mathematician or quoted out of context without the supporting documentation. Out of context usually being the media favorite.

Map Guy


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Another thought...

Washington D.C. also has more law enforcement officers per person than any other area of the U.S.

I'm there five days a week.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> It is also funny how the rate is so high since it is illegal to own/have a gun in DC.


What?? The Right Keep and Bear Arms doesn't apply in our Nations capital? Really?


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It is also funny how the rate is so high since it is illegal to own/have a gun in DC.


What?? The Right Keep and Bear Arms doesn't apply in our Nations capital? Really?
[/quote]

They have had a law that requires a permit to own a gun in DC (pretty much on law enforcement can get a permit) since the 70's. I think the law was overturned by a US court last month. Article. The city will appeal to the Supreme Court.

The dissenting judge said the 2nd amendment does not apply to DC because it is not a state.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> It is also funny how the rate is so high since it is illegal to own/have a gun in DC.


What?? The Right Keep and Bear Arms doesn't apply in our Nations capital? Really?
[/quote]

Of course the national legislators can get carry permits so there is little incentive to change the law. Best friend was DC street cop, now works for HLS and feels safer for it.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

map guy said:


> Statistics can be formed to fit by a capable mathematician or quoted out of context without the supporting documentation. Out of context usually being the media favorite.
> 
> Map Guy


looks like the actual rate for DC is much less than the one quoted, unless you are quoting the 1991 rate. this reference doesn't go past 2005, however.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Washington,_D.C

also, 60 deaths/100,000 troops seems to be a mathematical error. a rough estimate - 2000+ deaths divided by 2 years is 1000+ deaths/year for 160,000 troops? wouldn't this death rate be close to 500 per 100,000?

maybe i'm missing something.

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Best friend was DC street cop, now works for HLS and feels safer for it.


HLS???


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Best friend was DC street cop, now works for HLS and feels safer for it.


HLS???








[/quote]

?Home Land Security?

scott


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Reverie said:


> The U.S. should pull out of Washington DC.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Reverie


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

kjdj said:


> We have a metro town of 8,000 just northeast of downtown Atlanta that requires all home owners to own a gun.
> The town police dept. went from 11 officers down to 3 due to the crime reduction.
> 
> How many gun control folks are there there willing to put a sign in there front yard stating "This is a Gun Free home"?


Its interesting that you mention that , I just surrendered my last firearm and had it disposed of. We live in a gun free home, and many times I do not even lock my door, the population of our city is 116,000. I do not fear walking outdoors at night nor being robbed. So I guess I would be willing to put a sign on my front lawn, perhaps even with pride. I am not a hater of hunters or those who posess firearms either.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

stapless said:


> Best friend was DC street cop, now works for HLS and feels safer for it.


HLS???








[/quote]

?Home Land Security?

scott
[/quote]

That would be "DHS"

TJS


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

stapless said:


> Statistics can be formed to fit by a capable mathematician or quoted out of context without the supporting documentation. Out of context usually being the media favorite.
> 
> Map Guy


looks like the actual rate for DC is much less than the one quoted, unless you are quoting the 1991 rate. this reference doesn't go past 2005, however.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_in_Washington,_D.C

also, 60 deaths/100,000 troops seems to be a mathematical error. a rough estimate - 2000+ deaths divided by 2 years is 1000+ deaths/year for 160,000 troops? wouldn't this death rate be close to 500 per 100,000?

maybe i'm missing something.

scott
[/quote]

That is why I said you got to love statistics. The rate per 100,000 that is quoted as 60 per 100,000 is per month not per year. Since the population of DC was not quoted you can not figure out the actual number of murders per month or per year. Now there is also wording in the OP that said FIREARM deaths. You can pick that apart to show that of the 1000 odd deaths per year in Iraq only 100 or so were due to guns, the rest could have been due to IED's or RPG's (they haven't started using those in DC yet).

Take ALL statistics with a grain of salt.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I haven't heard of too many folks making plans to see the cherry blossoms in Baghdad, next month.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*"Cherry Blossoms in Baghdad"*

What a great name for a book .... or movie .... or song!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> *"Cherry Blossoms in Baghdad"*
> 
> What a great name for a book .... or movie .... or song!!


Let us not forget............"Holiday in Cambodia"


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

camping canuks said:


> We have a metro town of 8,000 just northeast of downtown Atlanta that requires all home owners to own a gun.
> The town police dept. went from 11 officers down to 3 due to the crime reduction.
> 
> How many gun control folks are there there willing to put a sign in there front yard stating "This is a Gun Free home"?


 We live in a gun free home, and many times I do not even lock my door, the population of our city is 116,000. I do not fear walking outdoors at night nor being robbed. So I guess I would be willing to put a sign on my front lawn, perhaps even with pride. [/quote]

It would be nice to live some where like that. But that is not the reality in most places. In most places this would make you a target.

I think I would rather have a sharp shooter sign. This might also cut down on solicitors.


----------

